# Cleveland - NE Ohio Meetup?



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Don't know if you are East, West, or South, but here are a few ideas...

Off the top of my head:

Lakewood has a dog park. I never go to dog parks myself though.
Lakewood Dog Park |

Lakewood Park allows on-leash dogs.

Rocky River Park in Rocky River allows on-leash dogs and you can take them in the lake (Lake Erie).

Elmwood Park in Rocky River is an un-official dog park. People go back into the trails in the woods off leash. Nice place. Used to go there.

Cleveland Metro Parks allows dogs on-leash. Don't get caught off leash. Big fine. 

Cleveland All Breed Training Center has various programs.
Home | Cleveland All-Breed Training Club

*Contact The Cuyahoga Valley Golden Retriever Club*
The Cuyahoga Valley Golden Retriever Club – Golden Retrievers NE Ohio
They have various events. Their Puppy Match is coming up in May I think which is a social event - lots of Goldens there.

Try Googling:
"dog parks in Cleveland Ohio"

Good luck and welcome to warm and sunny (not) Cleveland!


----------

